
Zero to JupyterHub with Kubernetes - striking
https://zero-to-jupyterhub.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
reacharavindh
Thanks for sharing this. I'm going to try to set this up for our research
group.

I've been looking for an opportunity to learn Kubernetes with something that
is not critical, yet being useful. This seems like a good fit for
experimentation.

